# Horizontal stalactite



## marcoslm (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi, everyone.
Here is a photo of a horizontal stalactite from my balcony. (1/800, f4.9, ISO 100, 101.1 mm)



Marcos Meneghetti
Marcos Meneghetti Photography


----------



## theraven (Apr 3, 2013)

Love the glimmers of light on there, how did that even get there!


----------



## marcoslm (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi, theraven
Thank you so much. The sun was behind of the ice and with f4.9 it gives this glimmers effect.


----------



## Photographiend (Apr 11, 2013)

Maybe I misunderstood but I read that as "Why is your Icicle pointing out instead of down?"... I thought you had flipped the image until I noticed the little melting water drop... it defies gravity...


----------



## marcoslm (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi, Photographied.
Well, of course it was not formed like that. Everything has an explanation. That's impossible an icicle pointing like that. But it defies gravity yeaah. An it is not a 90 rotation image. It was really like that. That's the reason I took the photo.
Thank you, Photographied.


----------

